# Booked myself an appointment



## Bouydog (Feb 26, 2021)

After reading how some vaccination centres are being under utilised thought I would give it a go.
I am 63 no health conditions or caring responsibility.
Used the NHS website, entered my nhs number answered all questions honestly and appointments given for first and second jabs next Tuesday and 23rd May.


----------



## colinm (Feb 26, 2021)

It appears that they are moving down the list one year at a time now, you will probably find your letter has already been printed but not yet sent out.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 26, 2021)

colinm said:


> It appears that they are moving down the list one year at a time now, you will probably find your letter has already been printed but not yet sent out.


Most people get a text from their local health centre to make an appointment not a letter.


----------



## barryd (Feb 26, 2021)

Bouydog said:


> After reading how some vaccination centres are being under utilised thought I would give it a go.
> I am 63 no health conditions or caring responsibility.
> Used the NHS website, entered my nhs number answered all questions honestly and appointments given for first and second jabs next Tuesday and 23rd May.



Did you use this site?









						Book or manage a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination
					

Use this service to book a coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination or manage your appointments.




					www.nhs.uk
				




I cant see how I could use it as I dont meet any of the conditions it states 

Which are.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 26, 2021)

Many over 50 here would not have a clue about emails texts etc, so in fact a letter is the norm here or a proper ph call on a land line.


----------



## maingate (Feb 26, 2021)

barryd said:


> Did you use this site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You qualify due to your mental health problems ..... probably.


----------



## colinm (Feb 26, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Most people get a text from their local health centre to make an appointment not a letter.


Something seems to have gone wrong with my records, fuller explanation about to be made on 'jab appointment' thread


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Most people get a text from their local health centre to make an appointment not a letter.



I think you'll find there's still a reasonable number of people in the over 60s age group that don't do mobile phone text messages 
That's the group that is most at risk of severe illness and death, so pretty important that they get notified in a way that suits them, even if you personally might consider letters 'old fashioned'.

Never received a text message yet about vaccines yet, even though I waited for one.
Initial notification for vaccines etc. always came by letter through the post.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 26, 2021)

Problem is that the letter can take a long time. My flu jab call in December took three weeks to get from my GP only a mile away. Today we contacted local councillors to the first minister to question why we‘ve been told it will be several weeks before a jab is available, 64 with conditions,


----------



## caledonia (Feb 26, 2021)

that’s why I posted most people. You can’t receive a text message if the health centre don’t have a mobile number for you.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2021)

caledonia said:


> that’s why I posted most people. You can’t receive a text message if the health centre don’t have a mobile number for you.



My GP and the hospital have had my mobile number on record as the main method of contact for yonks.
They just don't seem to do text messaging for some reason?
They'll ring up, or ring me back or whatever, but never text messages.

I think it varies between surgeries/hospitals as to how they're organised?

For example - and here's the extreme - you *have* to go online to order repeat medication from my GP, but that's a third party system they're hooked into.
How that helps oldies, who, let's face it, are more likely to be requiring repeat prescriptions than younger folk, I'm not sure.
They have to traipse into the surgery in person to drop off their 'script' at reception, or get someone else willing to do it for them if they don't use the internet at all. And then wait for several days before going to whatever chemist to collect.

My GP surgery never bothers sending text messages to patients for anything, as far as I know.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 26, 2021)

Here, the GP has been removed from any involvement, once the over 75s were completed. This was confirmed by the first replies from local councillors. The fallback is the national line of several weeks wait, also mentioned in the replies.


----------



## harrow (Feb 26, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> My GP and the hospital have had my mobile number on record as the main method of contact for yonks.
> They just don't seem to do text messaging for some reason?
> They'll ring up, or ring me back or whatever, but never text messages.
> 
> ...



Our GP practice sends regular texts saying they are too busy to see anyone.
Closest big hospital sends paper letters.
Next big hospital sends texts saying download your own digital appointment letter. This is where I get most appointments.


----------



## Bouydog (Feb 26, 2021)

barryd said:


> Did you use this site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore that part and continue on with the booking.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 26, 2021)

i phone my gp surgery with my prescription request.........they send it electronically to my chemist.....then a few days later it will be ready to pick up;
when i have been at my daughters.(further north)........i am still able to do it that way...only my gp surgery sends it electronically to designated my choice chemist.
however that after listening to 5 min speal of YOU KNOW YOU CAN DO IT ON LINE...........etc. etc.

had first jab jan i think it was...not given any date for second one..........had a call from GP surgery   to attend large HUB in home town for a couple of days laterfor 1st jab.....so probably get a call from them to arrnage for 2nd one..........thats if they dont delay 2nd jab....hmmm.


----------



## barryd (Feb 26, 2021)

Bouydog said:


> Just ignore that part and continue on with the booking.



You cant.  

I get this screen first and I dont meet any of that criteria but if you go ahead anyway and put in our NHS number I eventually get to the second screen.






This is as far as you can go. Well for me at least. So you either have to lie and say you are a health worker which of course I am not going to do or if you tick the option that I am not a health worker then you are told you are not eligible. So not sure how you managed to do it.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 27, 2021)

I found the same as* barryd *after having a look to see if i could get our daughter her jab any quicker.

Her GP is really slow and whilst they agree she is CV due to her medical condition they just say she has to wait until it`s her turn which will be Cohort 11.

She`s desperately trying to contact her consultant to see if he can speed things up for her


----------



## Bouydog (Feb 27, 2021)

I clicked the last of those 3 options and continued. As I originally stated all questions answered honestly.


----------



## thesTig (Feb 28, 2021)

barryd said:


> Did you use this site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used that site, and got through even though I’m 63. It just seems to let you through sometimes 
Not complaining, had 1st jab Friday.


----------



## Dicknmaggie (Feb 28, 2021)

Bouydog said:


> After reading how some vaccination centres are being under utilised thought I would give it a go.
> I am 63 no health conditions or caring responsibility.
> Used the NHS website, entered my nhs number answered all questions honestly and appointments given for first and second jabs next Tuesday and 23rd May.


Thanks for the heads up. I’m 62 with no problems and I’ve just booked both doses through NHS COVID Vaccination website.


----------



## REC (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for this. Both of us are already eligible, so will book for our return.
Edit, could get one for tomorrow, but not May. Will continue through GP route as they seem to be on the ball, and said will book immediately on our return.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2021)

Strange how i have had mine and you lot have not.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 1, 2021)

Daughter really getting worried and annoyed now, she would happily pay for it if she could.

She`s 35 with quite a serious medical condition that requires her to take anti-coagulants and she`ll be on them  for the rest of her life.

GP says she is CV and will contact her when they can but they are way behind with their vaccine rollout being still on Cohort 5 just.

She tried to book via the website but that just says she not eligible yet.

The " system " says she is not CV as she found after contacting 119 to try and book, they said she is Cohort 11 and will have to wait until then.

She is desperately trying to contact her consultant who has already said she can have the jab to see if there`s anything he can do to speed up her jabs.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 1, 2021)

Halle-flaming-lujah       the daughter has finally got her 1st jab booked for wednesday this week.

She spoke to a GP that hasn`t been in for a while and who she gets on with really well and fully understands her APS.

The GP couldn`t not understand why she hasn`t had the first jab yet because after checking our daughter is classed as CV on their system but quite clearly this hasn`t led to her being invited or linked up to the national system either.

Whilst talking to the GP on the phone the text message with corresponding link in it came in inviting her for her first jab which is now booked.

The GP is also starting an investigation into why and how this has happened and to try and stop it happening to others.

What ever you don`t folks don`t let anything like this drop and keep on at the barstewards until you get a result


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 1, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Halle-flaming-lujah       the daughter has finally got her 1st jab booked for wednesday this week.
> 
> She spoke to a GP that hasn`t been in for a while and who she gets on with really well and fully understands her APS.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Graham, well done   

Yes, shy bairns get nowt and it seems some are falling through the gaps.
Keep applying and get in touch with your GPs etc. if you think you have been overlooked.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Thanks for that Graham, well done
> 
> Yes, shy bairns get nowt and it seems some are falling through the gaps.
> Keep applying and get in touch with your GPs etc. if you think you have been overlooked.



One of the biggest problems these days is getting past the Gestapo ......  oops sorry, meant to say Receptionists if ours are anything to go by


----------



## colinm (Mar 1, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> One of the biggest problems these days is getting past the Gestapo ......  oops sorry, meant to say Receptionists if ours are anything to go by


That's the problem I had, the receptionist just repeats "Computer says no", get through to someone who actually looks at your records and it all changes.


----------



## Petes (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm 63 and used that site on Friday, had the jab Saturday and got my letter today so they have reached the 63 year olds, 2nd jab booked for 15 May.
our GP seems to have bowed out in favour of Vaccination centers now that they have done the 65 and overs


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just got my letter for booking the first jab a full 11 days after receiving the text message and 7 days after having the jab.

Make sure your GP has your latest and up to date mobile number folks


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2021)

Daughter all jabbed now with the first Pfizer jab so the clock it ticking for the second one, thank goodness


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2021)

runnach said:


> HeeeeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw happening up here in Jokeland.........................64 and still waiting



Have you tried ringing  *0800 030 8013. *


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2021)

runnach said:


> I've called the number twice, Wooie, although persons on other side of the line have been very helpful, they cannot answer the questions I want answers for.



Ah ok, is it not the booking line as well ?


----------



## 2cv (Mar 3, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Ah ok, is it not the booking line as well ?
> 
> View attachment 94218



It does do bookings, but being generally a month behind most of the UK 64 year olds are not yet being given appointments nationally, though some have got appointments at gps.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 3, 2021)

2cv said:


> It does do bookings, but being generally a month behind most of the UK 64 year olds are not yet being given appointments nationally, though some have got appointments at gps.



Ok, we are down to 60 year olds and above down here in Englandshire


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 4, 2021)

Daughter got the Pfizer jab yesterday and felt slightly off colour last night but slept well.

This morning she has a bad headache and feels a bit rough but shouldn`t last long and it`s worth it in the end


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 4, 2021)

I've just been done with AZ. Will update with any side effects....

Just read this on another forum which made me chuckle:

If you don’t want the vaccine don’t have it, but make sure you wash your hands and cover your face, preferably in a plastic bag.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 5, 2021)

I've got a mildly sore arm today, and have a few small aches elsewhere. Nothing too bad


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 5, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I've got a mildly sore arm today, and have a few small aches elsewhere. Nothing too bad



They'll soon go, Steve.

If me and my chemo-wrecked body can recover from the jab, I'm sure you young whippersnappers will be absolutely fine


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 5, 2021)

Spent the last few days on the launchpad with shishcababs and tummy cramp sore head dizzy flu like simps, me dont do vax to well.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Spent the last few days on the launchpad with shishcababs and tummy cramp sore head dizzy flu like simps, me dont do vax to well.



Your side effects seem to be going on for a bit longer than most, Trev 

Must admit I wasn't 100% (on and off) for the first two weeks after jab, but I'm 3 weeks as of yesterday and feel fine now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 5, 2021)

Me ( Pfizer )  no problems, wifey ( AstraZeneca ) bad head and felt off colour for 24 hours then fine.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 5, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I've got a mildly sore arm today, and have a few small aches elsewhere. Nothing too bad



You`ll be right tomorrow


----------



## maingate (Mar 5, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I've got a mildly sore arm today, and have a few small aches elsewhere. Nothing too bad



You shouldn't get drunk and start to fight.  

ps, what's the other fella like?


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 5, 2021)

On NHS website they were only doing over 60’s yesterday (hubby had his first one yesterday), he’s checked site again today and now showing  over 56, so I’m now booked in for next week.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 5, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> On NHS website they were only doing over 60’s yesterday (hubby had his first one yesterday), he’s checked site again today and now showing  over 56, so I’m now booked in for next week.



Lucky you being in England, nearly 2 weeks to go for this 64 year old with conditions that qualify here in Scotland, and many weeks yet for 61 year old wife,


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 6, 2021)

2cv said:


> Lucky you being in England, nearly 2 weeks to go for this 64 year old with conditions that qualify here in Scotland, and many weeks yet for 61 year old wife,


Very lucky, they’re fair whipping through them in our area, when hubby got his jab on Thursday evening at pharmacy 2.5 miles from home they said they do jabs from 8am to 8pm, and do 2 approx every 5 minutes!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 6, 2021)

runnach said:


> 5 week for me Bill. No conditions. I saw you dip wings as you fly over today, you could have landed in park nearby and a *CQ DX *and I would have stuck the kettle on



My o my that takes me back to when i was still living at home     

The step-father was a G4 ***, the spare back bedroom was like Mission Control and he had a massive motorised antenna in the back garden like this one


----------



## colinm (Mar 6, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> Very lucky, they’re fair whipping through them in our area, when hubby got his jab on Thursday evening at pharmacy 2.5 miles from home they said they do jabs from 8am to 8pm, and do 2 approx every 5 minutes!


We're also down to the 56+ here, went with gf up to St Neots for her jab yesterday.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 6, 2021)

runnach said:


> 5 week for me Bill. No conditions. I saw you dip wings as you fly over today, you could have landed in park nearby and a CQ DX and I would have stuck the kettle on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2cv (Mar 6, 2021)

Unsurprisingly we also have one of the highest rates of infection in the UK. Interesting map


----------



## mark61 (Mar 6, 2021)

Been using this map most. Shows MSOAs and the timeline is a good tool.

https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/details/interactive-map


----------



## REC (Mar 6, 2021)

runnach said:


> Is there any way to find out what you guys say is true, just in case you're all making this up?


Could look on facebook...only true stuff on there


----------



## barryd (Mar 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Been using this map most. Shows MSOAs and the timeline is a good tool.
> 
> https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/details/interactive-map



Yes that seems to be about the best one.  its about a week out of date but its quite detailed.  I check it regularly and the trend is clearly going downwards in terms of infections.  Here apart from Barnard Castle and Richmond where the seven day infection rates are in single numbers the map classes the virus everwhere else across a vast area as "Supressed".


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Statistics are funny... looks a bit crap around Bristol




But zoom in one click and look at all the white!


----------



## Phantom (Mar 9, 2021)

I got an invite to book a jab today. But nearest is currently 13.5 miles away so would be about a 30 mile round trip! I'll wait until they are available closer.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 9, 2021)

Phantom said:


> I got an invite to book a jab today. But nearest is currently 13.5 miles away so would be about a 30 mile round trip! I'll wait until they are available closer.



I thought an excuse for a trip out would be most welcome!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2021)

Neil has had his vax letter now.
Nearest hub appears to be Bishop Auckland, 13 miles away, so similar distance to Phantom.
Next nearest is Darlington, then Knaresbrough !!! 

Had trouble getting a booking though.
No available appointments showing on the website.
He phoned the 119 number, but  same thing happened to the operative he spoke to.
Oops! that one has just gone, and that one, and that one etc.

He says he's going to leave it for a couple of days and try again


----------



## barryd (Mar 9, 2021)

Go for one as far away as possible!!! Then you get a day out!! Michelle was trying for Kendal in the Lake District   in the end we got Barnard Castle and Cockerton (Darlington).

However. Are you supposed to have a booking reference number when you turn up because I havent?  All I have is a text with the appointment time and date on.   I presume they will just be able to confirm you by your DOB and NHS number?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> Go for one as far away as possible!!! Then you get a day out!! Michelle was trying for Kendal in the Lake District   in the end we got Barnard Castle and Cockerton (Darlington).
> 
> However. Are you supposed to have a booking reference number when you turn up because I havent?  All I have is a text with the appointment time and date on.   I presume they will just be able to confirm you by your DOB and NHS number?



We got our initial invitation and then the confirmation by text which we received within seconds of booking.

When we arrived at the vaccination centre we just had to give our name because all the paperwork was already printed out and then confirm our D.O.B.`s.

They did not ask for the NHS number neither did they need to see the text messages.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes, I think the text from the NHS with date and time on is more than sufficient, Barry.

Cockerton and Darlington is not really a day out for you as more or less on doorstep? 

Hmm. I'm beginning to think you might be right, the further away the better!
Would also justify stopping over somewhere as too tired to drive all the way home 
Think I'd rather enjoy getting pulled over and being asked why I was so far from home in my camper.....


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 9, 2021)

I was hoping to get our vaccinations done in  Sommières but had to settle for Preston instead


----------



## barryd (Mar 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yes, I think the text from the NHS with date and time on is more than sufficient, Barry.
> 
> Cockerton and Darlington is not really a day out for you as more or less on doorstep?
> 
> ...



Yes I know. I would have rather gone to Kendal as I go to Barney about three times a week!  I could have come back through the Lake District, past Windermere, over the Kirkstone and Ullswater and stopped at Booths and Grahams deli in Penrith and stocked up on Pate and French Cheese!!! Im sick of living on the crap from Tescos!!    Its a hard life all this sacrificing


----------



## Martin P (Mar 10, 2021)

Got my letter on Monday. I will have a look at the weekend see whats available. Otherwise I suppose I will get a call from GP sooner or later. If Im still on their books


----------



## mickymost (Mar 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Neil has had his vax letter now.
> Nearest hub appears to be Bishop Auckland, 13 miles away, so similar distance to Phantom.
> Next nearest is Darlington, then Knaresbrough !!!
> 
> ...




Marie tell Neil do what I did I got a letter for Hubs over 25 miles away and Elaine my wife tried the 119 number to get an appointment more local to us but the guy sadly was as helpful as a chocolate Tea cosy be patient within a couple of days your GP should text him inviting him to get the jab nearer. I did this and got an appointment local for next week

atb Michael


----------



## mickymost (Mar 10, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> I was hoping to get our vaccinations done in  Sommières but had to settle for Preston instead




Wooie cant win em all!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 10, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yes, I think the text from the NHS with date and time on is more than sufficient, Barry.
> 
> Cockerton and Darlington is not really a day out for you as more or less on doorstep?
> 
> ...


Good excuse to visit Ulster.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 12, 2021)

Next door but one neighbour only recently got his letter for the jab despite being 63, with no underlying health issues etc. etc. etc.

He refused to do it online because they can track you so he rang up 119 and did it that way.

Got an appointment for 2 days later and he was sent to the hub in Preston city centre opposite the bus station.

Kept him waiting for ages and when they jabbed him it hurt like hell and he has felt rough enough to be off work since he had it done last sunday evening.

He also refuses to give the GP his mobile number because he says it`s private and was really annoyed that i got my invitation by text 4 weeks earlier than him.

Do we all feel sorry for him


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 12, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> He refused to do it online because they can track you so he rang up 119 and did it that way.



Did you tell him they also have the technology nowadays to know what number you're calling from? 
Unless he blocks his number before calling, of course...


----------



## 2cv (Mar 16, 2021)

Happy to have had my first jab today, got the astra zeneca. Very efficiently done at a local hub. Just a couple of weeks now and Susie gets hers.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 16, 2021)

Had mine 13.20pm feel a little relieved Astra Zeneca as well. Good luck to anyone with an appointment very soon.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 16, 2021)

To any doubter out there ignore the  EU scaremongering and get your Oxford jab!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Marie tell Neil do what I did I got a letter for Hubs over 25 miles away and Elaine my wife tried the 119 number to get an appointment more local to us but the guy sadly was as helpful as a chocolate Tea cosy be patient within a couple of days your GP should text him inviting him to get the jab nearer. I did this and got an appointment local for next week
> 
> atb Michael



Neil managed to get an appointment at Bishop Auckland after trying 119 again at the end of last week.
Earliest they could give him was for Easter Sunday, 4th April.

However - it's just as you say, Mickey, because the GP phoned him this morning and offered him an appointment at the surgery for this Saturday or Sunday, 19/20th March


----------



## mickymost (Mar 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Neil managed to get an appointment at Bishop Auckland after trying 119 again at the end of last week.
> Earliest they could give him was for Easter Sunday, 4th April.
> 
> However - it's just as you say, Mickey, because the GP phoned him this morning and offered him an appointment at the surgery for this Saturday or Sunday, 19/20th March




Marie thats great news just great.I know how I felt disappointed 4 weeks ago exactly when I escorted my wife Elaine to have her jab  (she being a little older than me) so got her appointment first and even though I was with her they wouldnt squeeze me in as obviously gotta do things correctly BUT had mine today, at the same community hall and we were greeted by a 3 mile queue outside (exaggeration) which shocked me (no queues four weeks ago) but it soon moved and once inside I discovered a well oiled machine with twice as many staff as 4 weeks ago when my wife Elaine visited. After a short wait watching every waiting chair get cleaned by staff I got a little prick and I was on my way and soo far (touch wood) I feel perfectly ok with no side effects (not sure how I will feel tomorrow but will update on here)

Marie So again I bet you are relieved and so must Neil be relieved atb Michael


----------



## barryd (Mar 16, 2021)

I felt alright after my AZ Jab yesterday and even this morning but since about lunchtime Ive gradually started to feel really grotty. First I was cold, then too hot, had a bit of a headache and I never ever get headaches, then I fell asleep twice during the day which is unheard of for me.  Now my face feels all hot like i just ate a Vindaloo.     I think they have given me Ebola!! Its always Ebola with me. Man Flu is not hard enough.  

Anyone else had the same?  Just cant be bothered to do anything and everywhere aches which to be fair it normally does anyway.


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 16, 2021)

barryd said:


> I felt alright after my AZ Jab yesterday and even this morning but since about lunchtime Ive gradually started to feel really grotty. First I was cold, then too hot, had a bit of a headache and I never ever get headaches, then I fell asleep twice during the day which is unheard of for me.  Now my face feels all hot like i just ate a Vindaloo.     I think they have given me Ebola!! Its always Ebola with me. Man Flu is not hard enough.
> 
> Anyone else had the same?  Just cant be bothered to do anything and everywhere aches which to be fair it normally does anyway.


Hubby was burning up and then cold and shivering within a few hours of his jab, plus headache, and all his joints ached, but only lasted a couple of days, had mine Sat, pain in arm around jab site, and felt extremely tired, so been sleeping lots, but other than that all’s good, and now back to normal.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Yea got me big time but feeling much better now, wife ph or doc and she was told to come down tomorrow after 2 for yours.  if she gets a headache and the rest im going to move into the coal shed.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2021)

barryd said:


> I felt alright after my AZ Jab yesterday and even this morning but since about lunchtime Ive gradually started to feel really grotty. First I was cold, then too hot, had a bit of a headache and I never ever get headaches, then I fell asleep twice during the day which is unheard of for me.  Now my face feels all hot like i just ate a Vindaloo.     I think they have given me Ebola!! Its always Ebola with me. Man Flu is not hard enough.
> 
> Anyone else had the same?  Just cant be bothered to do anything and everywhere aches which to be fair it normally does anyway.



Yup, don't worry Barry, you will be fine 

I was similar to you after my jab, slight headache, hot and cold, tired. It comes and goes.
I was back feeling OK after about 4 days - I'm immuno-compromised into the bargain and often feel knackered at times normally!


----------



## mickymost (Mar 17, 2021)

barryd said:


> I felt alright after my AZ Jab yesterday and even this morning but since about lunchtime Ive gradually started to feel really grotty. First I was cold, then too hot, had a bit of a headache and I never ever get headaches, then I fell asleep twice during the day which is unheard of for me.  Now my face feels all hot like i just ate a Vindaloo.     I think they have given me Ebola!! Its always Ebola with me. Man Flu is not hard enough.
> 
> Anyone else had the same?  Just cant be bothered to do anything and everywhere aches which to be fair it normally does anyway.





Right a little update from me to who is interested.Yesterday at approx 1.20 pm I had the Oxford Astra Zeneca Jab. I was ok up until I went to bed last night at about 12.30pm. All night I kept awaking up with a great thirst and a dry mouth,I drank a lot of water but it went on every hour approx through the night, it seems this can be an after effect of the Jab. Today I have an aching arm and all my body feels how can I put it knackered. I feel as if I have run a 28 mile marathon achy all over. No headache though.

Seems to be  some  similar effects to barryd quoted above.  All these side effects are writtten on the leaflet they give you.

I will just say though I am not sorry I had it and would recommend others have it and I dont regret what I have done.

Michael


----------



## 2cv (Mar 17, 2021)

24 hours after having the AV and no side effects, not even where it was injected.


----------



## barryd (Mar 17, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Right a little update from me to who is interested.Yesterday at approx 1.20 pm I had the Oxford Astra Zeneca Jab. I was ok up until I went to bed last night at about 12.30pm. All night I kept awaking up with a great thirst and a dry mouth,I drank a lot of water but it went on every hour approx through the night, it seems this can be an after effect of the Jab. Today I have an aching arm and all my body feels how can I put it knackered. I feel as if I have run a 28 mile marathon achy all over. No headache though.
> 
> Seems to be  some  similar effects to barryd quoted above.  All these side effects are writtten on the leaflet they give you.
> 
> ...



Im ok now I think.  The cure?  A hot Cornish pasty this afternoon in Richmond.  There you go!  They should put that on the info leaflet they give you.  Ill see if I can get that added onto the aftercare AZ leaflets.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 17, 2021)

Starting to feel a trifle better but havent done much though today and hope this is the end of the feeling exhausted effect.Maybe a Pasty tomorrow according to barryd?


----------



## mark61 (Mar 17, 2021)

Not too bad here. Very mild hangover would be the best way to describe it. No head ache, but have that feeling you have before you get a head ache, hasn’t developed though.

Very tired though, but I did have a panic attack about 5 mins after the jab, a decent panic attack can knock you out for a day, so probably a bit of both.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 18, 2021)

Interesting to see one of the stories behind how the vaccines are supplied. Link


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 18, 2021)

2cv said:


> Interesting to see one of the stories behind how the vaccines are supplied. Link



That's a kind of good/bad news story, Bill, thanks for posting - very interesting.

Explains a little more about behind the scenes what with all the international vaccine bickering going on right now.

Let's hope Mr Poonawalla cracks on with the manufacturing at his end, for all our sakes


----------



## Martin P (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Wully (Mar 18, 2021)

Do you think they are trying to tell me something got an appointment letter in today.      *April 1st. *


----------



## mickymost (Mar 18, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Not too bad here. Very mild hangover would be the best way to describe it. No head ache, but have that feeling you have before you get a head ache, hasn’t developed though.
> 
> Very tired though, but I did have a panic attack about 5 mins after the jab, a decent panic attack can knock you out for a day, so probably a bit of both.




Mark61 

sorry to hear you had your Panic Attack within only 5 minutes of the Jab.Had reality set in that there is no turning back at that stage? Or did you feel relieved that you had had it and felt a little safer?

I admit I feel thankful and relieved to have had my first one. At least we are now guaranteed the 2nd jab.

Whichever it was hope you feeling a little better now

atb Michael


----------



## mark61 (Mar 18, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Mark61
> 
> sorry to hear you had your Panic Attack within only 5 minutes of the Jab.Had reality set in that there is no turning back at that stage? Or did you feel relieved that you had had it and felt a little safer?
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

No idea really,  damn good nap afterwards though.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 20, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Not too bad here. Very mild hangover would be the best way to describe it. No head ache, but have that feeling you have before you get a head ache, hasn’t developed though.
> 
> Very tired though, but I did have a panic attack about 5 mins after the jab, a decent panic attack can knock you out for a day, so probably a bit of both.



My experience was also like a mild hangover and just lasted a couple of hours then I was fine.

As for panic attacks, I've not had one for a long while but they are very serious and frightening and I wouldn't wish them on anyone.


----------



## Martin P (Mar 20, 2021)

Had my jab this morning. Side effects so far are. Irritability. Lack of patience, shouting at other motorists


----------



## wildebus (Mar 20, 2021)

I booked an appointment for tomorrow 

For the Vaccine?  Nah, don't be daft - more chance of a pig flying than getting an invite for one of them around here 
Booked a Covid Test - they are easy to get and thought 'why not'


----------



## vintageb3 (Mar 21, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Most people get a text from their local health centre to make an appointment not a letter.


I didn’t get a text. I was sent a letter and missed my first appointment because I’m staying with my Dad as he recently had a stroke. He’s OK now. I had to wait for 10 days or so to get a new appointment. They told me I will get a letter and not a text for my second jab. So please don’t rely on a text. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pedalman (Mar 21, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Most people get a text from their local health centre to make an appointment not a letter.


I got a letter saying I could  book dates online OR phone 119 to book.  The first vaccination centre I was  given (on 119)  for both jabs was 70 miles away.
I did the 140 mile round trip to get my  first jab  but was told to cancel the second date and try for a more local centre because more vaccination hubs were opening all the time.
I phoned 119 again and got a date for my second jab ( at the end of May) which is only 20 miles away. 

Im in Cumbria and all the people I have talked to in my area were given both dates at the time of booking, either online or by phone.


----------



## barryd (Mar 21, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> I got a letter saying I could  book dates online OR phone 119 to book.  The first vaccination centre I was  given (on 119)  for both jabs was 70 miles away.
> I did the 140 mile round trip to get my  first jab  but was told to cancel the second date and try for a more local centre because more vaccination hubs were opening all the time.
> I phoned 119 again and got a date for my second jab ( at the end of May) which is only 20 miles away.
> 
> Im in Cumbria and all the people I have talked to in my area were given both dates at the time of booking, either online or by phone.



Mrs D got her second jab date at the same time as booking her first but I didnt. My first just came by a text link but nothing about the second date.  I presume I just have to wait to be contacted.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 21, 2021)

Had my first jab today in Preston well run was in and out in no time got to go back for second jab in June will wait to see if I get any side effects


----------



## wildebus (Mar 21, 2021)

vintageb3 said:


> I didn’t get a text. I was sent a letter and missed my first appointment because I’m staying with my Dad as he recently had a stroke. He’s OK now. I had to wait for 10 days or so to get a new appointment. They told me I will get a letter and not a text for my second jab. So please don’t rely on a text. I hope this helps.


Think it is carrier pigeon here?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 21, 2021)

barryd said:


> Mrs D got her second jab date at the same time as booking her first but I didnt. My first just came by a text link but nothing about the second date.  I presume I just have to wait to be contacted.



M-I-L has missed her second jab appointment.
Nobody had bothered contacting her to notify her of the date and time - she received no letter, phone call or text. 
Only found out from her GP at the end of last week, but she still no idea now when replacement appointment is happening 

Our GP definitely doesn't do text notifications here.
We both got an NHS letter for the first jab when it was our 'group' 
Neil booked into a hub online 20 miles away, then GP phoned out of the blue 3 days later and offered him a much earlier jab at the surgery instead.
He has since found it is impossible to cancel the appointment he originally made online 

After getting the "letter", depending how you made your first appointment, it seems to vary quite a lot for the 2nd jab appointment, especially where 1st jab has been given via a GP surgery and not a hub.

It's definitely a little confusing!


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Mar 22, 2021)

My wife as a nurse had hers a long while back and was told by her boss on the day 'spare vaccines at **** clinic', if you are able please go. They had 6 spare Pfizer so 6 went - it's at one of their group clinics so only 10 miles away. She is expecting the same call this week for her 2nd as 2 were done on Friday and it's shocking how many don't turn up!! I had my first just over 3 weeks ago - had call saying 'calling on behalf of your surgery to invite you for your vaccination - booked there and then for the following week'. She told me to ignore any letters or texts ass this was firm booking. Immediately after jab (Pfizer) I was given a card with date for 2nd jab and told at same place at same time. Told it was firm booking and wouldn't be cancelled as they'd hold vaccines that week to ensure second doses given. It was all incredibly well organised.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 22, 2021)

After the over 75s gps have played no part in the rollout here, which seems to have slowed it down in relation to other areas. My wife is still not vaccinated and is over 60.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 22, 2021)

Woke up this morning with a soar arm and feeling like I was drunk  so rang work to say I wasn't coming in apparently my boss must be a doctor as told me he was fine after his jab I told him the nurse said side effects are common and she told me to take time off if any symptoms so after a heated argument I asked him if he really wanted me to risk coming in and driving my van and crashing I had my phone on loud speaker Julie was shocked how he spoke to me I told her that's how bosses treat you at royal mail hoping it only lasts 24 hours or will be round 2 tomorrow with my boss


----------



## wildebus (Mar 22, 2021)

2cv said:


> After the over 75s gps have played no part in the rollout here, which seems to have slowed it down in relation to other areas. My wife is still not vaccinated and is over 60.


Has she had any notification about it at all?
After making enquiries last week I got this email back yesterday ....

"Thank you for your enquiry about a missing COVID-19 vaccination appointment. Unfortunately, we cannot find your details on our centralised appointment system. We have passed your enquiry on to your Health Board for further investigation.   
If you do not receive an update from your health board or a letter informing you of your vaccination appointment, within the next week, then please phone the national helpline on *0800 030 8013* (available 8am-8pm, 7 days a week). ...."

If I hadn't have made a call, I would say I would have never been down for a jab at all !   I guess it is maybe as I am a new patient? (Only been registered for 11 years). Or maybe a one-off error (probably like my OH at the same surgery for 20+ years who also has not heard a thing).


----------



## 2cv (Mar 22, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Has she had any notification about it at all?
> After making enquiries last week I got this email back yesterday ....
> 
> "Thank you for your enquiry about a missing COVID-19 vaccination appointment. Unfortunately, we cannot find your details on our centralised appointment system. We have passed your enquiry on to your Health Board for further investigation.
> ...



We contacted the national helpline a few weeks ago and she has an appointment on Friday. It was reading experiences of others on here that made us realise that we were well overdue. All appointments in our area are by postal notification.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sounds like we are really lucky in this part of Norfolk then. Our surgery has always been brilliant even pre-COVID. It's all really odd as once jab given it appears to upload onto a register separate from NHS System 1 so they know who's been done without requiring access to patients notes. My wife as an assessor had to train up to register on the system. As soon as you put in patients name and DoB it brings name up and tells whether first or second jab, so surely they can easily formulate a reminder system.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Pedalman (Mar 23, 2021)

Phantom said:


> I got an invite to book a jab today. But nearest is currently 13.5 miles away so would be about a 30 mile round trip! I'll wait until they are available closer.


After all the travelling we are used to doing in our MH's  13 .5 miles is nothing ,  I had to travel 65 miles to get my first jab (130 round trip)  My second jab is only 18 miles away, brilliant !


----------



## Toffeecat (Mar 25, 2021)

Pfiezer Biontec jab no2 today. Painless and extremely well organised at Darlington Memorial. No side effects other than a pain in the arm. Well done the NHS and all those involved in the vaccine research and roll out. Denise has had no2 as well and given her past chemo treatment and health issues we feel SSSOOOO much more secure and happy. Still adhearing to covid rules though!


----------



## peter palance (Mar 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Strange how i have had mine and you lot have not.


trev u had your jab years a go. oh sol a mio ok.pj


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2021)

From NHS Borders ....

_"We are currently vaccinating those aged 60-64 years old, unpaid carers and those with underlying health conditions.
Appointments for those aged 50-59 will be scheduled next. We are receiving a lot of queries from people in this group asking if they have been missed. Please do not worry, your appointment will be arranged and sent to you in due course."_

I am sure they _are _getting a lot of queries when there is a widely published commitment that everyone 50 and older in the UK  (which includes Scotland?) who wants a jab will have had one by 15th April - and here with less than 3 weeks to go the delivery will be "_in due course" _


----------



## 2cv (Mar 26, 2021)

Very relieved that Susie finally got her first jab today. No date for the next one, but told to expect the full 12 weeks.


----------



## colinm (Mar 26, 2021)

AFAIK all staff at local hospital have been offered jab, quite how many took up the offer I don't know.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2021)

2cv said:


> Very relieved that Susie finally got her first jab today. No date for the next one, but told to expect the full 12 weeks.


and with the slowdown in deliveries and a desire to make sure they have enough quantity for 2nd doses with the 12 week period, it wouldn't surprise me if after a certain date, no more first doses given regardless of JVCI Priority Group


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 26, 2021)

This is what Carol has done.

If your first jab was Pfizer you can phone the cancellation number on your letter and asked to be placed on standby for cancellations.

She says that by the end of the day she had a text with an appointment, but on the same day in the afternoon she got a phone call saying come as soon as it’s convenient. She said it was well worth the phone call. Because it is Pfizer there is pressure to use it up and someone usually cancels.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 28, 2021)

had second phizzer jab last thursday..............she grapped a lump of flesh in upper arm..........and jabbed into it.........MY, DID IT HURT.......then it started bleeding and it took some time to stop it.......that night i noticed my vein......in the crook of my arm...(.where they usually take blood from)     WAS SWOLLEN AND VERY BLUE and bruising  ........now rather concerned that she may have accidently injected vaccine into a vein at the top of my arm.
anyone else had this happen..........not happy about it.  rather worried.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 28, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> had second phizzer jab last thursday..............she grapped a lump of flesh in upper arm..........and jabbed into it.........MY, DID IT HURT.......then it started bleeding and it took some time to stop it.......that night i noticed my vein......in the crook of my arm...(.where they usually take blood from)     WAS SWOLLEN AND VERY BLUE and bruising  ........now rather concerned that she may have accidently injected vaccine into a vein at the top of my arm.
> anyone else had this happen..........not happy about it.  rather worried.



Maybe worth ringing 111 for their advice.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 28, 2021)

Wednesday 1030. 2nd Pfizer


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 28, 2021)

2cv said:


> Maybe worth ringing 111 for their advice.


thank you 2CV.......will probably give GP a ring tomorrow...........bruising and swelling in crook of arm went the next day Friday...however its still leaving me rather worried........take care


----------



## wildebus (Mar 28, 2021)

Called the (Scottish) National Helpdesk this afternoon as the email I got a week ago said call again if don't hear in a week ....

And this time on the system!
Seems like they might be working on basis of Postcodes rather then medical records or whatever, as there are two people in the house within the JCVI priority groups. One (the OH) has an appointment at the local hub in a couple of weeks time at 11:00 AM; the other (me) has an appointment on the same day at 11:05!

Dead handy, but given what I have read here about timing and locations of couples appointments, quite surprising


----------



## Alf (Mar 29, 2021)

Both booked in for the second Pfizer injection this week


----------



## Lee (Mar 29, 2021)

Linda's got her second Physer on Good Friday. 
Her doctors rang to arrange it. 
So we both will be vaccinated by Hereford.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 29, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> had second phizzer jab last thursday..............she grapped a lump of flesh in upper arm..........and jabbed into it.........MY, DID IT HURT.......then it started bleeding and it took some time to stop it.......that night i noticed my vein......in the crook of my arm...(.where they usually take blood from)     WAS SWOLLEN AND VERY BLUE and bruising  ........now rather concerned that she may have accidently injected vaccine into a vein at the top of my arm.
> anyone else had this happen..........not happy about it.  rather worried.


Sounds more a consequence of the application rather than the vaccine that was administered?
When I used to give blood it was a touch of pot luck if there was no bruising whatsoever or a big blue bruise.

I have "jumping veins" so hopefully will get the right bit stabbed when it is my turn!


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 30, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Sounds more a consequence of the application rather than the vaccine that was administered?
> When I used to give blood it was a touch of pot luck if there was no bruising whatsoever or a big blue bruise.
> 
> I have "jumping veins" so hopefully will get the right bit stabbed when it is my turn!


oh yes definately caused by applicatioin wildbus......like i said i think she injected into a vein... and that was what caused the vein lower down in crook of arm to swell and go black and blue...not my arm itself..........what worries me is ....will this render the 2nd jab ineffective........and any repercussions from vaccine going into my blood stream instead of into muscle etc......
called 111........however after speaking to three different people....first two didnt know.....third one said i shouldnt be concerned.........as it was unlikely to have gone into the vein...............
well if thats the case why did my vein swell up and go black and blue  (in the crook of my arm.......which is much lower down than where i was jabed).

..if it didnt go into the vein,,,,,,why did the jab site bleed so much. and take quite some time to stop it.........

....i could understand it if the jab site had bruising......but certainly i should not have experienced it in the vein where a blood sample is uaually taken..........

hope all goes well with your jab wildbus....take care


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 30, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> oh yes definately caused by applicatioin wildbus......like i said i think she injected into a vein... and that was what caused the vein lower down in crook of arm to swell and go black and blue...not my arm itself..........what worries me is ....will this render the 2nd jab ineffective........and any repercussions from vaccine going into my blood stream instead of into muscle etc......
> called 111........however after speaking to three different people....first two didnt know.....third one said i shouldnt be concerned.........as it was unlikely to have gone into the vein...............
> well if thats the case why did my vein swell up and go black and blue  (in the crook of my arm.......which is much lower down than where i was jabed).
> 
> ...



I'd keep nagging. I don't like to pay too much attention to needles,  but I have seen needle in, withdraw plunger looking for lack of blood, then inject. 

No idea if that is standard practice for CV vaccine, but definitely nag.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 30, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> oh yes definately caused by applicatioin wildbus......like i said i think she injected into a vein... and that was what caused the vein lower down in crook of arm to swell and go black and blue...not my arm itself..........what worries me is ....will this render the 2nd jab ineffective........and any repercussions from vaccine going into my blood stream instead of into muscle etc......
> called 111........however after speaking to three different people....first two didnt know.....third one said i shouldnt be concerned.........as it was unlikely to have gone into the vein...............
> well if thats the case why did my vein swell up and go black and blue  (in the crook of my arm.......which is much lower down than where i was jabed).
> 
> ...


It was only today when I looked at a picture of a box of AZ vaccines I saw it said "intra muscular".   It only then twigged that injections go into muscles!   (you can tell I am clearly medically trained   ).  I am really only used to needles being used to remove things i.e. blood and so into veins.
I was thinking today actually that if the vaccine was injected to the bloodstream would it actually get around the body faster in fact and get to the heart and lungs quicker?  (but obviously the people making them know what they are doing).
It is a shame that the Covid-19 Vaccine cannot be administered via a sugarcube, like the Polio (I think it is?) one.  Maybe that will come at some time - it would be so much easier and faster to deploy if that could happen.

Hopefully you will get some answers and I would hope as it got in the body - even in an unconvential route - it will have been having an effect


----------



## jeanette (Mar 31, 2021)

Both have appointments today for 2nd Pfizer jab so that’s both of us covered


----------



## wildebus (Mar 31, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I'd keep nagging. I don't like to pay too much attention to needles,  but I have seen needle in, withdraw plunger looking for lack of blood, then inject.
> 
> No idea if that is standard practice for CV vaccine, but definitely nag.


I always look in a different direction!


----------



## Trotter (Apr 1, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Wednesday 1030. 2nd Pfizer


Tis done


----------



## Trotter (Apr 1, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Tis done


So much easier than swallowing a bottle of Domestos. AKA ,the Trump cure


----------



## Debroos (Apr 1, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> oh yes definately caused by applicatioin wildbus......like i said i think she injected into a vein... and that was what caused the vein lower down in crook of arm to swell and go black and blue...not my arm itself..........what worries me is ....will this render the 2nd jab ineffective........and any repercussions from vaccine going into my blood stream instead of into muscle etc......
> called 111........however after speaking to three different people....first two didnt know.....third one said i shouldnt be concerned.........as it was unlikely to have gone into the vein...............
> well if thats the case why did my vein swell up and go black and blue  (in the crook of my arm.......which is much lower down than where i was jabed).
> 
> ...


Could you not phone your surgery and speak to a doctor about it?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Could you not phone your surgery and speak to a doctor about it?



If it's anything like our surgery 'tis tricky.

Never had a problem before, in fact they're an excellent GP practice, but....

Since last Friday (nearly a week!) I have been unable to get through to them on the phone.
It's been constantly engaged, no matter what time of day you ring.
Don't know what the issue is, but its not good.

I have had to resort to putting down in writing what I wanted to discuss with the doc and have sent poor Neil up to the surgery to hand it over at the reception desk!

Coming to some sad state of affairs when you have to old-fashioned *write* to the GP to get through to them!!! 

They're gonna regret having made me do that when the doc reads the letter ....   

Gawd help the other poor blummin patients who are housebound etc.


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 1, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Could you not phone your surgery and speak to a doctor about it?


phoned doc yesterday (wednesday)....she said she is not worried about it???????Hmmmm,,    rather mistrustful of medical folk after my experiences over the past few years.......


,,just hope it hasnt rendered the 2nd jab ineffective...if its gone round my blood stream instead of muscle      as the liver will have probably mopped it up..
 or worse still hope it doesnt interfere with C treatment..


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

Just had call from surgery 10 mins ago, must have been literally minutes after Neil dropped my letter off.

Amazing what an old fashioned communication can achieve!
Wonder if anybody even remembers what letters are these days?  

Anyway, I've got my second jab booked at GPs a week tomorrow. Yay!

That's less that 8 weeks since the first jab, so hopefully the 2nd jab will be slightly more effective than it would have been if I'd had to wait the full 12 weeks. They aren't currently allowed within the guidelines to offer a 2nd jab at less that 8 weeks from the 1st - or so I've been told.

Result. That's another irritating worry ticked off the to do list


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> ,,just hope it hasnt rendered the 2nd jab ineffective...if its gone round my blood stream instead of muscle...... or worse still hope it doesnt interfere with C treatment..



Very much doubt it will have done either of those, Trixie, stop worrying  xx


----------



## Debroos (Apr 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> If it's anything like our surgery 'tis tricky.
> 
> Never had a problem before, in fact they're an excellent GP practice, but....
> 
> ...


Just discovered our nhs dentist has changed its rules and we are no longer on the books. New regime is they only treat anyone who is nhs after they have treated everyone who is private. In our case that would be mid June....as that is so far in the future they are not taking appointments...catch 22 and f.o. methinks.
Specsavers also have no nhs appointments and offered us a 'very reasonable' deal for a check up....bye bye nhs.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 1, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Just discovered our nhs dentist has changed its rules and we are no longer on the books. New regime is they only treat anyone who is nhs after they have treated everyone who is private. In our case that would be mid June....as that is so far in the future they are not taking appointments...catch 22 and f.o. methinks.
> Specsavers also have no nhs appointments and offered us a 'very reasonable' deal for a check up....bye bye nhs.


I thought Dentists were still closed for NHS appointments due to some (very strange) regulation, so can only treat Private currently? (I have wondered how much the nations already poor teeth & gum health will have declined in the last 12 months  )

Ref Specsavers, how much is a eye test now?  
In Scotland eye treatment seems to be totally free and Specsavers are as far as I can tell operating normally (within the social distancing regulations). I've had a couple of letters reminding me to schedule an annual checkup.
I needed a fairly urgent appointment last Sept during the Keslo meet ... called them in the morning and went in the next day.


----------



## Debroos (Apr 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I thought Dentists were still closed for NHS appointments due to some (very strange) regulation, so can only treat Private currently? (I have wondered how much the nations already poor teeth & gum health will have declined in the last 12 months  )
> 
> Ref Specsavers, how much is a eye test now?
> In Scotland eye treatment seems to be totally free and Specsavers are as far as I can tell operating normally (within the social distancing regulations). I've had a couple of letters reminding me to schedule an annual checkup.
> I needed a fairly urgent appointment last Sept during the Keslo meet ... called them in the morning and went in the next day.


It could be just our local specsavers who are very booked up. They are sending details of their package but I don't see why we should pay if we are entitled not to under the nhs. Trying not to get angry...
Re the dentist, it was news to us too. They are bupa...


----------



## witzend (Apr 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> They aren't currently allowed within the guidelines to offer a 2nd jab at less that 8 weeks from the 1st - or so I've been told.


Just had our second today  less than 7 weeks since the first


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> Just had our second today  less than 7 weeks since the first



Just goes to show how many discrepancies and differences there are between each NHS district, I guess 

Not a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 1, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I thought Dentists were still closed for NHS appointments due to some (very strange) regulation, so can only treat Private currently? (I have wondered how much the nations already poor teeth & gum health will have declined in the last 12 months  )
> 
> Ref Specsavers, how much is a eye test now?
> In Scotland eye treatment seems to be totally free and Specsavers are as far as I can tell operating normally (within the social distancing regulations). I've had a couple of letters reminding me to schedule an annual checkup.
> I needed a fairly urgent appointment last Sept during the Keslo meet ... called them in the morning and went in the next day.



My NHS dentist has apparently been operating right throughout the pandemic, no 'strange regulations' here.

He and his wife operate a 100% NHS practice, as far as I know. 
They are like hen's teeth, so I feel quite lucky to have found them a few years back.

Maybe dentistry is different in Scotland, David?


----------



## wildebus (Apr 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> My NHS dentist has apparently been operating right throughout the pandemic, no 'strange regulations' here.
> 
> He and his wife operate a 100% NHS practice, as far as I know.
> They are like hen's teeth, so I feel quite lucky to have found them a few years back.
> ...


Dentistry has definately been affected.  Dental students are going to have to retake an entire year as no practical training in practices  have been taking place.  my checkups have been cancelled and only emergencies dealt with.

This was a year ago and maybe as more mitigations have been developed, things changed.








						Coronavirus: Are dentists open during the lockdown?
					

The British Dental Association says dentists are being bombarded by calls from patients in pain.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




This I think looks an interesting article ... https://dentistry.co.uk/2021/03/29/nhs-dental-targets-increase-to-60-from-april/


----------



## colinm (Apr 3, 2021)

Going back to first lockdown our NHS dentist was only treating emergency cases, sometime since then they returned to standard treatments. Our optician was also doing something similar, I had to have replacement glasses last summer and they where concerned as to the readout from 'puffer', got sent to local Moorfields clinic, turns out I just look hard.


----------



## alcam (Apr 3, 2021)

colinm said:


> Going back to first lockdown our NHS dentist was only treating emergency cases, sometime since then they returned to standard treatments. Our optician was also doing something similar, I had to have replacement glasses last summer and they where concerned as to the readout from 'puffer', got sent to local Moorfields clinic, turns out I just look hard.


My dentist is definitely taking appointments . I'm just using covid as an excuse not to go !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 3, 2021)

alcam said:


> My dentist is definitely taking appointments . I'm just using covid as an excuse not to go !



Don't be such a wuss! Give me a decent dentist over a doctor any day.


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Don't be such a wuss! Give me a decent dentist over a doctor any day.


Doctors are just as bad . Last time I went to one of them they stuck me in hospital for a week !
I was fine before I went


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 8, 2021)

2nd jab due tomorrow at doc's 9:15am


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 9, 2021)

2nd jab all done and dusted. 

No reactions so far, fingers crossed. Will be taking it easy next couple of days all the same


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 11, 2021)

Just checked on the online booking site and found that my second jab will be on 20th April.   Now I can make plans for the beginning of May as the 12 week date was up on 3rd may and I wanted to be away then.  I should have got over any reactions by then.


----------



## alcam (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Just checked on the online booking site and found that my second jab will be on 20th April.   Now I can make plans for the beginning of May as the 12 week date was up on 3rd may and I wanted to be away then.  I should have got over any reactions by then.


Curious what percentage get a reaction ? I felt nothing , not even a little prick .
Think I've been conned


----------



## colinm (Apr 11, 2021)

alcam said:


> Curious what percentage get a reaction ? I felt nothing , not even a little prick .
> Think I've been conned


On my first AZ jab, no reaction at all, everyone else I've asked had a couple of days of feeling rough.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Just checked on the online booking site and found that my second jab will be on 20th April.   Now I can make plans for the beginning of May as the 12 week date was up on 3rd may and I wanted to be away then.  I should have got over any reactions by then.



Glad that you’ve got the second jab booked. Could you put up a link to the online booking site that you used as the one that we were using has broken.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Just checked on the online booking site and found that my second jab will be on 20th April.   Now I can make plans for the beginning of May as the 12 week date was up on 3rd may and I wanted to be away then.  I should have got over any reactions by then.


there is a 3 week period quoted from the date of the first jab until that takes full effect.  Is there any date mentioned for the 2nd one from which date you get the full 2-dose protection or is it near immediate do you know?
(still waiting on my first  )


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 11, 2021)

I was reading up on 2nd jabs, although I can’t remember the sources, but both A Z and Phizer are fully effective 2 weeks after the second vaccination.

Davy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm getting similar reactions for the second jab as I did for the first, except they're much milder.

Had jab Friday morning, now Sunday afternoon.
Felt a little chilly and heavy-limbed last night and today - same as last time - but nothing major.
The faint headaches have receded much faster than first time too. 

Just taking it easy today


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 11, 2021)

wildebus said:


> there is a 3 week period quoted from the date of the first jab until that takes full effect.  Is there any date mentioned for the 2nd one from which date you get the full 2-dose protection or is it near immediate do you know?
> (still waiting on my first  )


Its supposed to be full effect 3 weeks after the 2nd jab.
I'm amazed you have not had your first jab yet.  All the 50s here have their 1st jabs here in Lanarkshire.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Its supposed to be full effect 3 weeks after the 2nd jab.
> I'm amazed you have not had your first jab yet.  All the 50s here have their 1st jabs here in Lanarkshire.


well, "amazed" is not quite the adjective I am silently mouthing!


----------



## Scotia (Apr 11, 2021)

Just had my first a half hour ago.


----------



## tidewatcher (Apr 11, 2021)

Generally it seems that the Oxford gives you a reaction of varying degrees on the first jab and a much lesser or non whatsoever on the second. The Pfizer has little reaction on the first and a more significant reaction on the second. That was certainly what happened in my case, I had the Pfizer (they recognised quality and knew I would appreciate the expensive one) and honestly had no reaction on the first, in fact I thought it might be an experiment and I had the placebo. On the second one a severe arm ache, lack of energy and joint ache for 24 hours. Now no all fine and dandy. Rather pleased there was a reaction, at least it wasn't water.....


----------



## harrow (Apr 11, 2021)

Our second vaccine has been cancelled


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 11, 2021)

harrow said:


> Our second vaccine has been cancelled



I hope you're joking, Ian 

Any reason given?


----------



## John H (Apr 11, 2021)

Had my first jab last Thursday (Astra Zeneca). Although I was contacted in early February, I have been in Spain all winter and had to wait until ten days after my return to get it. All very efficient and I was amazed at the numbers being dealt with. Never felt a thing and for a while I wasn't sure whether they had really injected me! Got a slight feeling (hardly a pain) at the location of the jab a couple of days later and felt a bit light headed immediately after but that was it. Next one due eleven weeks after the first.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 11, 2021)

wildebus said:


> there is a 3 week period quoted from the date of the first jab until that takes full effect.  Is there any date mentioned for the 2nd one from which date you get the full 2-dose protection or is it near immediate do you know?
> (still waiting on my first  )



You shouldn't lie about your age, David. 
A 3 isn't always mistaken for a 5 you know


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You shouldn't lie about your age, David.
> A 3 isn't always mistaken for a 5 you know


They told me they didn't have a plan yet for the under 18's and I have to be patient.
But I said I want to be a patient!


----------



## harrow (Apr 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I hope you're joking, Ian
> 
> Any reason given?


No we both got text messages to say its cancelled and to contact our GP practice if we have not got an appointment by May because of shortage of vaccine


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 12, 2021)

harrow said:


> No we both got text messages to say its cancelled and to contact our GP practice if we have not got an appointment by May because of shortage of vaccine



Ian, that's awful!  

I'm assuming it's your 2nd jab by now and that your first was Pfizer?
It was announced by JVT a few months back after the first batch of Pfizer had arrived and was starting to be rolled out, but the second batch wouldn't be due to arrive in the country until April, but they didn't say when in April.

Lets hope it's just a short delay for you


----------



## harrow (Apr 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ian, that's awful!
> 
> I'm assuming it's your 2nd jab by now and that your first was Pfizer?
> It was announced by JVT a few months back after the first batch of Pfizer had arrived and was starting to be rolled out, but the second batch wouldn't be due to arrive in the country until April, but they didn't say when in April.
> ...


Correct. I had a phone call from the doctors this morning about my new diabetes weekly injection,
and so I asked about the covid vaccines but the medical centre don't have any of the covid jabs so we will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 12, 2021)

harrow said:


> Correct. I had a phone call from the doctors this morning about my new diabetes weekly injection,
> and so I asked about the covid vaccines but the medical centre don't have any of the covid jabs so we will have to wait and see what happens.



I could get searingly ranty and offensive here.... 

But I won't cos we all know the rules


----------



## 2cv (Apr 12, 2021)

A worrying development here is that many in the over 70 group are approaching 12 weeks from their first jab. Appointments are by mail only and as it approaches 12 weeks some I know have contacted the helpline only to be told that if it goes beyond 12 weeks they should contact their gp. I found a website that doesn‘t take bookings but at least indicates if an appointment has been made. Link This broke for a while but at least it is up again so no total reliance on postal notification, 60000 appointments were missed in the first round due to a postal glitch.
Anyone know what happens next if you miss the 12 week second jab?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 12, 2021)

2cv said:


> Anyone know what happens next if you miss the 12 week second jab?



No. I've had a quick scour round for info and found nowt.

Trying to find info about this on mainstream official channels is drawing a total blank.
If they are running short for second doses they're definitely not letting on, but still promising that everyone due a second dose will get one within the 12 week timescale, same as England.

Let's just hope the glitch up there is down to something else? 

Suggest you go back and pester your GP, Bill.
Don't give up on this. Something definitely doesn't sound quite right.

You could always try the very old fashioned letter writing trick and drop it off by hand at the surgery?
Worked extremely well and got instant results for me


----------



## 2cv (Apr 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No. I've had a quick scour round for info and found nowt.
> 
> Trying to find info about this on mainstream official channels is drawing a total blank.
> If they are running short for second doses they're definitely not letting on, but still promising that everyone due a second dose will get one within the 12 week timescale, same as England.
> ...



Thanks Marie. It’s not bad for me at the moment as my second jab will not be till June, but at least our neighbours who are due it soon can check online now rather than relying on the post which is very erratic.


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 12, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No. I've had a quick scour round for info and found nowt.
> 
> Trying to find info about this on mainstream official channels is drawing a total blank.
> If they are running short for second doses they're definitely not letting on, but still promising that everyone due a second dose will get one within the 12 week timescale, same as England.
> ...


It's a bit worrying isn't it? They announced a few weeks ago that they knew there were going to be temporary problems with supply during April and that stock of both types was being reserved for 2nd doses. This is borne out by the daily figures... 1st jabs were down really low a couple of days ago but 2nd jabs hit a record of nearly half a million in one day. Let's hope the domestic supply chain is just being a bit blippy and that stocks really are available. I can envisage problems with Phizer because of the EU blockade but we make AZ in the UK, so all should be well there... fingers crossed


----------



## 2cv (Apr 13, 2021)

Just a heads up for those in England, I heard on Radio Lancashire that anyone over 45 can now book online, both 1st and 2nd booked at the same booking. They said there is plenty of availability. Hope this helps. Link


----------



## wildebus (Apr 13, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> It's a bit worrying isn't it? They announced a few weeks ago that they knew there were going to be temporary problems with supply during April and that stock of both types was being reserved for 2nd doses. This is borne out by the daily figures... 1st jabs were down really low a couple of days ago but 2nd jabs hit a record of nearly half a million in one day. Let's hope the domestic supply chain is just being a bit blippy and that stocks really are available. I can envisage problems with Phizer because of the EU blockade but we make AZ in the UK, so all should be well there... fingers crossed


Finally had my first one today! 

I had a wee chat with my vaccinator about if she knew anything about potential delays on 2nd doses due to availability and she said that there shouldn't be an issue but it is possible  (and I think quite likely) that recent research indicates having a different vaccine for the 2nd dose might be quite likely?
I can see that as quite a good idea actually as it does potential give a wider scope of protection?


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 13, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Finally had my first one today!
> 
> I had a wee chat with my vaccinator about if she knew anything about potential delays on 2nd doses due to availability and she said that there shouldn't be an issue but it is possible  (and I think quite likely) that recent research indicates having a different vaccine for the 2nd dose might be quite likely?
> I can see that as quite a good idea actually as it does potential give a wider scope of protection?


Yes, I'd heard there was research into giving mix and match doses and very early indications were that it improved protection. I haven't seen any updates on that for a couple of months though... but haven't particularly been looking to be honest.

Well done on getting your first dose... now enjoy your reward lollipop


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 13, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> Yes, I'd heard there was research into giving mix and match doses and very early indications were that it improved protection. I haven't seen any updates on that for a couple of months though... but haven't particularly been looking to be honest.
> 
> Well done on getting your first dose... now enjoy your reward lollipop



They were talking about the mix'n'match on the radio in the wee small hours this morning, Jennie.
Seems most of the medical bods think it's a very good idea


----------



## alcam (Apr 13, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> They were talking about the mix'n'match on the radio in the wee small hours this morning, Jennie.
> *Seems most of the medical bods think it's a very good idea*


The early research indicated that but , apparently , wasn't conclusive . Has there been an update ? Would be handy if it was doable


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 13, 2021)

They're still monitoring all the vaccines, but from what they were saying there is every possibility we may go down this route.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 13, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Finally had my first one today!
> 
> I had a wee chat with my vaccinator about if she knew anything about potential delays on 2nd doses due to availability and she said that there shouldn't be an issue but it is possible  (and I think quite likely) that recent research indicates having a different vaccine for the 2nd dose might be quite likely?
> I can see that as quite a good idea actually as it does potential give a wider scope of protection?


Glad you have at last got your first jab David.    The time between my first and second jabs will be just 10 weeks when I get it on the 20th.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 13, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Glad you have at last got your first jab David.    The time between my first and second jabs will be just 10 weeks when I get it on the 20th.


I was told the second one would be 10 weeks - maybe the Scottish NHS standard?


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 13, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I was told the second one would be 10 weeks - maybe the Scottish NHS standard?


When I got my first one I was told the second one would be in 12 weeks and even given the possible date.  Evidence and supply changes ideas?


----------



## Scotia (Apr 14, 2021)

Christina had her jag along with another neighbour yesterday, so that's now all of the adult population in the village had their first dose of the vaccine.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 14, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Christina had her jag along with another neighbour yesterday, so that's now all of the adult population in the village had their first dose of the vaccine.



Grand, when's the party?!  

Joke! That's a JOKE folks!!!! You know, one of those comments that's not intended to be taken seriously....???!!!


----------



## REC (Apr 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> They're still monitoring all the vaccines, but from what they were saying there is every possibility we may go down this route.


A request for more volunteers for the research was aired radio 4 just now. People who have had first vaccine to have a different one..over age 50yrs. Including a couple of extra brands on existing programme.


----------



## Scotia (Apr 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Grand, when's the party?!
> 
> Joke! That's a JOKE folks!!!! You know, one of those comments that's not intended to be taken seriously....???!!!


FRIDAY!


----------



## wildebus (Apr 14, 2021)

REC said:


> A request for more volunteers for the research was aired radio 4 just now. People who have had first vaccine to have a different one..over age 50yrs. Including a couple of extra brands on existing programme.


yup - but the program is full 
I read about that a couple of hours ago, clicked on the link and found no more people need apply.
maybe they will expand when the two or three new vaccines come on line again?


----------



## REC (Apr 14, 2021)

wildebus said:


> yup - but the program is full
> I read about that a couple of hours ago, clicked on the link and found no more people need apply.
> maybe they will expand when the two or three new vaccines come on line again?


heard a few minutes after posting, they only wanted 1000 people.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 14, 2021)

We had the jabs around 11:30 yesterday.  I started getting a slightly painful top part of the arm in around 11PM, pretty much ok now with very slight 'bruising' type feeling if I press it.  The OH on the OH got her whole arm painful within a few hours and still a bit of pain plus headache now (both classed as 'very common' side-effects according to the Pizer leaflet handed out).  All super-minor stuff compared to benefits


----------



## mikejay (Apr 14, 2021)

Booked my first last night as they opened it upto 45yrs and over (I am 50next month),  last night I had the astra one at 11 this morning. Was dreading it as I hate needles but it was all ok quite a few people in the sports hall at edge hill university waiting was 20mins after appointment time.

Mike


----------



## wildebus (Apr 14, 2021)

mikejay said:


> Booked my first last night as they opened it upto 45yrs and over (I am 50next month),  last night I had the astra one at 11 this morning. Was dreading it as I hate needles but it was all ok quite a few people in the sports hall at edge hill university waiting was 20mins after appointment time.
> 
> Mike


Booked it and then done within 24 hours!  pretty good going there


----------



## winks (Apr 14, 2021)

I have my second booked for a week on Saturday, which is nine weeks after the first.

Cheers

H


----------



## moonshadow (Apr 15, 2021)

Just had our second AZs yesterday, just over 9 weeks. Perhaps we'll get a different one for our booster come September!


----------



## REC (Apr 15, 2021)

Keep getting calls about  the vaccine from UK! Very efficient to follow up but shame they haven't marked their records that we will be done on return! Gp has stopped calling now so guess they have updated. Think if one was  anti- vaccines it could get irritating!


----------



## Scotia (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 15, 2021)

Phuck me! I had the phizer jab! Hope I’m ok.  

Davy


----------



## 2cv (Apr 18, 2021)

A relief for the over 70s we know nearby is that they will get their 2nd jabs on 27th April, 3 days before the 12 weeks is up. None have yet had a letter but have got the appointments by phoning the helpline.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 19, 2021)

Had my second jab at 9.0 this morning in the BIC Bournemouth.
I am now as pure as the driven slush.

Dezi  two jabs.


----------



## REC (Apr 19, 2021)

Dezi said:


> Had my second jab at 9.0 this morning in the BIC Bournemouth.
> I am now as pure as the driven slush.
> 
> Dezi  two jabs.


Pure as driven slush.....Well that says it all!


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 19, 2021)

REC said:


> Keep getting calls about  the vaccine from UK! Very efficient to follow up but shame they haven't marked their records that we will be done on return! Gp has stopped calling now so guess they have updated. Think if one was  anti- vaccines it could get irritating!


Much the same with us Ruth !


----------



## alcam (Apr 19, 2021)

Group of us +70s in the central belt and a few borderers have all now had second jab or are getting it this week [big blue envelope notification] . All well within the 12 week target [virtually all less than 11 weeks]
Have heard AZ second jab , if no reaction to first , is liable to cause a reaction ?
Maybe just another of the many myths flying about these days


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 20, 2021)

alcam said:


> Group of us +70s in the central belt and a few borderers have all now had second jab or are getting it this week [big blue envelope notification] . All well within the 12 week target [virtually all less than 11 weeks]
> Have heard AZ second jab , if no reaction to first , is liable to cause a reaction ?
> Maybe just another of the many myths flying about these days


Another one from just south of the central belt.  Had my 2nd jab today at East Kilbride.  Much better organised since I had the first one there on 8th Feb.  Bit of a trip out as its 35 miles from home and takes just under an hour to get there.  Had the Pfiser jab so now waiting for the reaction!


----------



## alcam (Apr 20, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> Another one from just south of the central belt.  Had my 2nd jab today at East Kilbride.  Much better organised since I had the first one there on 8th Feb.  Bit of a trip out as its 35 miles from home and takes just under an hour to get there.  Had the Pfiser jab so now waiting for the reaction!


Bit of a jaunt , but I've heard E.K. is lovely at this time of year !


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 20, 2021)

alcam said:


> Bit of a jaunt , but I've heard E.K. is lovely at this time of year !


I've never heard anyone say that EK is lovely at any time of year.  Polo mint city.


----------



## Wully (Apr 21, 2021)

A map of EK.   O——-o——O——O======O======O


----------



## alcam (Apr 21, 2021)

Wully said:


> A map of EK.   O——-o——O——O======O======O


Very kind


----------



## n brown (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## HurricaneSmith (Apr 22, 2021)

Just home from my second covid jab. No symptoms apart from the same muzzy headedness.

Yvonne's vaccine is next week.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 23, 2021)

My wife has her second jab on Saturday. Mine is on the 4th June...the day we head off to Cornwall! I had no reaction to the first one so am hoping for something similar second time around.


----------



## alcam (Apr 23, 2021)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Just home from my second covid jab. No symptoms apart from the same muzzy headedness.
> 
> Yvonne's vaccine is next week.





Biggarmac said:


> Another one from just south of the central belt.  Had my 2nd jab today at East Kilbride.  Much better organised since I had the first one there on 8th Feb.  Bit of a trip out as its 35 miles from home and takes just under an hour to get there.  Had the Pfiser jab so now waiting for the reaction!


Friend's wife [lives east of Haddington] was booked in at Gorebridge . Phoned up and booking changed to Haddington . No problem at all .
Too late for you but must be worth trying for others


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 23, 2021)

alcam said:


> Friend's wife [lives east of Haddington] was booked in at Gorebridge . Phoned up and booking changed to Haddington . No problem at all .
> Too late for you but must be worth trying for others


I chose to go to East Kilbride for the first jab as it was a day out when you couldn't travel and I got the jab 10days earlier than if I had waited for the Biggar clinic.  For the second jab I made it a day out and went to visit relatives in EK I had not seen for years.


----------

